# [i535] Device not detected by ADB?



## PhantomGamers (Sep 27, 2011)

Hey I have the Verizon Galaxy S3 (Model i535) and I rooted it through Odin.
I have the drivers (linked here) installed on my computer, however when I attempt to do anything with ADB (including just ADB Devices) my device is not detected.

Do I have the wrong drivers?
Am I missing something?

ADB detects my Droid 2 fine so I suspect a driver problem... however I installed the drivers as I said above, and I restarted my computer.

Thanks in advance if you guys have any ideas...


----------



## nbsdx (Jul 6, 2011)

have you tried using adb on a system other than Windows?


----------



## PhantomGamers (Sep 27, 2011)

nbsdx said:


> have you tried using adb on a system other than Windows?


Yeah I've tried in Linux and it's the same thing... so I'm kinda stumped.
My Droid 2 also shows up in ADB on Linux.


----------



## nbsdx (Jul 6, 2011)

That's kinda odd... Is the OS recognizing that it's attached (Sorry, out of ideas =/ )


----------



## PhantomGamers (Sep 27, 2011)

nbsdx said:


> That's kinda odd... Is the OS recognizing that it's attached (Sorry, out of ideas =/ )


It is indeed detecting that it's attached. Hm...


----------



## littlefoot (Sep 8, 2011)

do steps 16-26 under Windows here help?

http://bit.ly/vRwXEF


----------



## PhantomGamers (Sep 27, 2011)

I fixed the problem, it was a huge derp on my end.
I forgot to enable USB Debugging!

Thanks for the help though, guys! I appreciate it.


----------



## remmons (Aug 17, 2012)

littlefoot said:


> do steps 16-26 under Windows here help?
> 
> http://bit.ly/vRwXEF


Thanks a lot littlefoot. I have been troubleshooting and researching this problem for hours, and your suggestion to fixed it immediately.

I installed CyanogenMod 9.0.0 on my Samsung i897 Captivate, and it was working great, except that the phone no longer was detected by "adb devices". Another phone running Gingerbread was still detected. I uninstalled and reinstalled the Android SDK, and the device drivers from Samsung's website to no avail.

Fortunately, one of my many searches turned up this thread, and the procedure in the link in your post, fixed the problem immediately.

Thanks again.


----------

